# new member



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hi fellow cockapoo owners,my is karen,from Bath,England. my beautiful cockapoo is 12 weeks old,she is black with small bits of tan on her face legs and tail. she is called EDEN,,this is the first 2 letters of my husbands name,and last 2 of mine. she is a joy,and a much loved member of our pet household. i would love to chat with other owners.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome Karen - what a great way to name your puppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome Karen  Great name & reasons! Although mine would end up being called 'Lake' which doesn't sounds like a good name to me, but if it worked & sounded good it's great  
What cocker x poodle cross is Eden?
Sounds like a lovely colour  Hope you enjoy the site & asking any questions you have


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Welcome Karen  Great name & reasons! Although mine would end up being called 'Lake' which doesn't sounds like a good name to me, but if it worked & sounded good it's great


Mine would have been called 'Manvan'


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome Karen and Eden - lovely name and quite unusual. Wouldn't have worked for us - 'Enal'.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Or Alen  Alan but spelt strange? Not really a doggy name though either haha, it's a great idea if it can work  In fact I got mine wrong I added the first two of my name with the last 2 of Lukes, so actually my pup would be called 'Rake' which is worse than Lake  So definitely doesn't work for us  x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome Karen and Eden. My name is Karen too and my eldest son is called Edan! I love your method of naming especially as it resulted in a great name. It so wouldn't work for us .....Kaga .....Gaka .....errrr.......no!

Hope you enjoy the forum. It's rather addictive!

Karen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello Karen and Eden! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Karen:welcome:

You will get lots of Cocakpoo chat here

This is really funny have just realised if I had adopted this naming method
Betty would have been called 'PAIN' - how appropriate!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Suto or Tosu

Hmmm

Welcome Karen and Eden! xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, love the name and a great way to choose it. 
Wouldn't work for me. the first two letters of my name are Si (simon) and my girlfriends are... ooops single at the moment so she would have just been called Si. Think i'll stick to Poppy. Can't wait to see some pictures of Eden she sounds adorable 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks for all my great replies,they made me chuckle,look forward to more chats.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

hi, will be uploading some pic's later. eden is adorable,love her to bits.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ollie would have been' Sticki', well very nearly if you miss my n 
welcome by the way


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:welcome: Karen and Eden, hope you enjoy ILMC


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely name ...

If hubby and I created a puppy name in this way it would be called .... KEJO  

I prefer Eden myself ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo yours could be called Joke  Wouldn't be such a great name either though :/ xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ramson!

Eden is a fab name 
Welcome to you all


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> JoJo yours could be called Joke  Wouldn't be such a great name either though :/ xxx


Now that is funny


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm chuckling at this thread!!! Love "pain" for Colin's Betty!!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

hello and welcome to this lovely site you'll get loads of help and support on here. What a great way to name your dog....Pushca would be Bobi
xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Welcome to the forum, love the name and a great way to choose it.
> Wouldn't work for me. the first two letters of my name are Si (simon) and my girlfriends are... ooops single at the moment so she would have just been called Si. Think i'll stick to Poppy. Can't wait to see some pictures of Eden she sounds adorable
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Who needs an OH when you have a Poo


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha thanks JoJo  It's quite funny to think what their names would be doing it this way as most don't make good dog names, my next would be Rake or Lake depending is I used the beginning or end of my name  Oooo Kera! If I put Lukes name first, said Keira haha  That's quite nice actually  Maybe in the future  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

May have to change my hubby to get a good name... only teasing .. I kind of like him


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Karen & Eden, welcome 

Bella would now be 'Math', hmmm, think I'll stick with Bella, but love the idea!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

lol what a lovely way to name your puppy..Griff would have been Wilka. But then Griif is a member of the Scottish Royals. My hubby William and me (Kate) finally got married this year and we had picked the same day as the other William and Kate. Mind you we booked it long before they announced there date , so they stole our wedding day.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Who needs an OH when you have a Poo


Very true. I guess I'd have to stop buying poppy things as often and divide my attention between them. Don't think that would impress either of them


----------

